# Goat Bag!



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I was at a friends home this week, he wanted to show me this tomato plant he had, it had 22 fruits on it, the smallest was softball size!

He said it was a "goat bag" tomato, I have never heard of them before.
He gave me two ripe ones, I really like them, they look like a "beaf heart" inside, the fruit itself is not round on the bottom, but comes to a point.
I know I should have taken a picture...

My wife thinks they have too much acid, but I really like them.

Has anyone heard of these before? 
I looked online, but could find nothing under that name. I am going to try and save some seeds...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Never heard of "goat bag",but it sounds like an "oxheart".Most are more pointed on the bottom than this picture shows. http://www.penyaseeds.com/vegetable-seeds/tomatoes-pink/oxheart-tomato.htm


----------

